# Bile Duct Carcinoma... is this inherited?



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Does anyone know if Bile Duct Carcinoma is an inherited cancer? just doing pedigree research & came across this Cancer in a female, 6 years old when died? Just didn't know if this is inherited, environmental, "luck of the straws" etc...

I found this dog had a common and my dog have a common ancestor (4th gen) so I wanted to do research.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It would seem to be a very rare cancer - it may be interesting to follow up this abstract: Canine biliary carcinoma: epidemiological comp... [J Comp Pathol. 1983] - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you


----------

